# What should my mind be thinking about before & during the shot.



## charlie hustle (Jul 22, 2010)

To be able to shot 60 x,s


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

X,X,X....or nothing at all, if that is possible.

I think GOOD FORM on the draw. and then X,X,X... as I take a bead.


----------



## charlie hustle (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks


----------

